# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема с HP 1120 в терминальном режиме

## Porutchik

Добрый день.
Проблема следующего характера - пользователь с рабочей станции (Windows XP) подключается к удаленному рабочему столу (Windows Server 2003 R2), при печати документов из любых приложений происходит задержка в печати. В очереди печати (локально) этого принтера от одного распечатанного документа появляются 2 задачи - первая из них не имеет размера, вторая сам документ. После минут трех первая задача исчезает и далее либо печать документа, либо пишет в лотке нет бумаги нажмите ОК. В наличии 2 НР 1120 печатающих в терминальном режиме, проблемы идентичные. Все остальные принтеры печатают исправно. Локально НР 1120 печатает сразу.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает в чем проблема

----------


## alex400

На обоих компьютерах должна быть установлена одна и та же версия драйверов.
Это касается всех случаев работы через терминальный сервер. Проблема типична и стара как мир.

----------


## Evrey.biysk

установите принтер по умолчанию который подключен непосредственно по сеть а не через терминал. Подключение к удаленному рабочему столу -> локальные ресурсы -> принтеры (снять галочку). И все будет работать быстро.

----------


## CaptainZolch

> На обоих компьютерах должна быть установлена одна и та же версия драйверов.
> Это касается всех случаев работы через терминальный сервер. Проблема типична и стара как мир.


Не обязательно. У HP 1000ой серии такие тупники с терминалкой часто встречаются.
Автор, отведте пологли ли  вам...

----------


## this

у нр косяк с терминалом, они вообще себя ведут некорректно, почему-то у них начинает глючить прошивка, вот тем и объясняется вопрос с отсутствием бумаги и т.п., не ставь их в терминал и в сеть, т.к. если не ошибаюсь у него нет буфера и он напрямую обрабатывает с драйвера компьютера... косяк это короче

----------


## loschilov

Была такая ситуация.
Два принтера M1120n подключены через сетевую карточку в хаб. На серваке WIN2003, установлены родные драйвера через порт TCP/IP. 
Суть проблемы: после установки всего вышеперечисленного, распечатывалась пробная страница после пытался распечатать задания, но они уходили в никуда.
Решение проблемы: установил драйвер от HP P1505n.

----------

